# boot shopping uuuugh



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

so is this what its like for girls to go buy a pair of jeans? lol!


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

Try wearing size 14s. no one local carries them so I'm pretty much stuck ordering. so far things have come out okay but I'm sure I'll eventually have to return a pair.


----------



## BoardTheSnow73 (Apr 25, 2009)

Lol...that is exactly what I was thinking while I was boot shopping today.


----------



## bluetroll (Oct 13, 2009)

LOLs!

I remember it took me 2 weeks to find the boot I wanted!


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

I just spent three weeks searching for the best boot. Multiple shops, multiple hours, multiple boots lol. Finally settled on a pair of K2 Darko boots.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I've been in the market for 2 months...everytime my girlfriend and I went somewhere I always scoped out what shops were in the area and went boot finding. It paid off in the end.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

check out Thirty-Two's Ultralight boot... had em since last year and they are crazy light... feels like theres nothing on your feet. Not only that, but theyre super comfortable and warm.


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

stichotik said:


> check out Thirty-Two's Ultralight boot... had em since last year and they are crazy light... feels like theres nothing on your feet. Not only that, but theyre super comfortable and warm.


ultra light and ultra fall apart on your ass.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

I've been using them since last year, at least once a week being that I'm about an hour away from mountain creek. Not one problem with them, not one complaint. Excellent boot IMO


----------



## baldy (Nov 14, 2007)

seriously, I rode f20's for my first two years until they died. then i tried another pair of f20's and they became very soft very quick, then i tried slx, they were torture on my feet, then i tried the solomon pledge, were pretty good but not perfect. im looking into nike's now


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Try riding product samples it's great till you realize you didn't get the goods and your shit explodes.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Try riding product samples it's great till you realize you didn't get the goods and your shit explodes.


I had a pair of Ride Deuce samples that did that! No fun!!!!

Boot shopping isn't the most fun. Next time i'll do it with headphones on so I don;t have to listen to all the pesky sales people. I ended up trying on over 30 pairs this year as well. In the end the ones that fit best for me were 686/NB. Got them from a small local shop which is where I will spend my boot money!


----------

